
Internet Simulator - simonpure
https://github.com/nsec/the-internet
======
peter_d_sherman
It seems like a really good idea to write a network simulator (multiple
simultaneous things going on) in Go...

(Note to self: On a side note, I wonder if Go would be the best language to
choose for a digital logic (CPU) simulator (again, multiple simultaneous
things going on)... this would seem to be a good logical conclusion...)

